# My 2012 Journal



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

I've started a few of these before on other forums but never stuck to them. This year will be different. It has to be - turned 35 in December so time's running out...

Been training for 10 years - not that you'd know to look at me (yes, its not me in the avi). Having a bit of trouble sticking to the diet...

Weighed 14 stone 12 on Friday - will post up full details of my routine, goals and current stats tomorrow.

Looking for some encouragement guys.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers fleg. Would post up more tonight - but enjoying my last night of freedom with a bottle of whiskey...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers ronnie.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Will keep an eye on this one too.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

cheers meathead

do you compete in strongman?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

keep your diet as simple as possible dude, the devil is in the detail.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> cheers meathead
> 
> do you compete in strongman?


Just a local competition between gyms. Left it too late to get involved in real competition I think.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool. How did you place? Looks like a good deadlift mate.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

35 yrs young mate, plenty muscle packing years to look forward to, look forward to this one. Pour ees a nip mate lol.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Mate its all done now.

How come you're up so late?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looking forward to this journal mate, good luck with it.

What your lifts like on the main 3?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Subscribed, hope you stick with the journal and there's still years of lifting for you yet!


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> Cool. How did you place? Looks like a good deadlift mate.


Cheers Andy.

I placed 3rd over all.

I won the shot putt

Came 3rd in farmers walk and won the deadlift.

Not bad at 46.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Just a local competition between gyms. Left it too late to get involved in real competition I think.


NEVER too late for anything....


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I logged in last Wednesday to write up my planned routine when I realised I'd woken up with a sore back.

I've had back pain before - lower, left hand side usually - but this was upper left hand side. By the end of the day I was hunched forward on one side and any head movement was causing me pain.

Luckily it didn't last long. I've been to the doc's and the physio and am on the mend. In fact the physio says I should be ok to do anything apart from over head pressing as I've been left with a bit of neck pain.

So I'm off to the gym tomorrow. Will probably just stick to cardio this weekend though.

But feeling a set back already...


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

So just some cardio today. 20 mins on the cross trainer and 20 mins on the bike. With a lot of foam rolling and stretches before I started.

Back, neck and shoulder seem ok.

May do a day off tomorrow given that today was my first day back from injury. Or might just go for a walk on the treadmill with a lot of stretching and foam rolling after.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a niggle in my back a few weeks ago too.

My deadlifting and squatting has dropped off as I've not been able to go heavy as much as I would like, but on the flip side my pressing has got stronger and stronger.

I guess what I'm saying is, work what you can and rest what hurts.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah - thats what Ive got to do this year. Previously I've let an injury take over and cut my training completely and let my diet go up the left. So I'm planning to go to the gym regardless and do what I can - even if its only a walk on the treadmill and some stretching, it should give me some benefit while more importantly keeping the routine going.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> Yeah - thats what Ive got to do this year. Previously I've let an injury take over and cut my training completely and let my diet go up the left. So I'm planning to go to the gym regardless and do what I can - even if its only a walk on the treadmill and some stretching, it should give me some benefit while more importantly keeping the routine going.


Spot on Andy.

Positive mental attitude.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers!

Didn't go to the gym yesterday - taking it slowly but surely after my injury.

Today I'm going for some more cardio. Probably some cross trainer. Definitely stair master. Usually do 20 mins on two machines.

Physio is on Friday. Going to continue with the cardio this week and ask her about the weight training then. She thinks my shoulder injury shouldn't be long to sort out.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Generally? No. I completely ditched leg training after my last back injury. Thinking about re-introducing it, but then I worry is it just going to take me out of training for another 3 months?


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah I could at least do those. Good idea mate.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

No gym today. Here's what I ate:

*Breakfast*

porridge

coffee

protein shake

*Lunch*

Salmon and egg mixture on brown bread

Tea

*Afternoon*

Low fat yogurt

Mixed nuts

*Dinner*

Chicken curry with veg and rice - with the sauce removed and only ate 3/4 rice

Coffee


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Down 1 lb this week to 14st 8lbs. Am hoping it's actually a bit more overall as last night was my cheat meal.

I usually weigh myself in Saturday mornings.

Did some cardio this morning and some weight circuit on Thursday night. Shoulder was a bit sore when doing the circuits but it was actually better the next day.

Pain at the base of my neck is gone. Physio went really hard on my traps the other day which was great too.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Had about 2 weeks off there - had a stomach bug and then very busy at work...

Hitting the gym for some cardio tonight though.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Weighing in at 14 stone 8 this morning.

Felt like the fattest guy in the gym last night.

At the physio this morning for my shoulder. Not sure it's getting better at all. Might have to go for a cortisone shot again.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

More cardio last night - 20 mins on the cross trainer (up to level 13 now keeping it above 6) and 15 mins on the stairmaster.

Although I gave into cravings late last night, had 2 glass of wine and 2 cookies. Usually I don't keep biscuits in the house to avoid this kind of thing, but a neighbour brought them over.

Hopefully its just a start of diet weakness.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Same cardio tonight. Not having any cravings.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah - although I was planning steak and mash in peppercorn sauce at the weekend for my cheat meal.

The stairmaster's good. I think it's activating my glutes. Physio thinks I need to activate my glutes to help with my back problems. It leaves my legs shaking - reminds me of when I used to squat


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Weighing 14 stone 5 this morning. Down 3 lbs this week.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

14st 4 today.

Been living off cardio and M&S Fuller Longer meals this week.

Last night I started a routine I got made for me by a local personal trainer. Its a three week plan to be repeated until happy with amount of weight lost I guess.

Overall its:

*Week 1 *- heavy compound exercises, low volume 6-8 reps

*Week 2* - compound exercises superseded with isolation exercises, low volume 8-15 reps

*Week 3* - Compound and isolation exercises, high volume and rep range

There's HIIT cardio then more cardio to add if weight loss stalls.

I don't know what weight I'll stop at. I'm conscious that I don't have much muscle on me, so might stop "early" and get a bulking routine off him if it goes well. Will aim at least for a stone and/or fitting into my old jeans.

Looking forward to getting into this. The guy who wrote it is pretty huge, so looks like he knows what he's talking about.

So last night was the first workout - here it is:

*Chest, biceps, forearms, abs*

Incline dumbbell press - 2 warm up, 1 work - 6-8 reps

Decline dumbbell press - 2 warm up, 1 work - 6-8 reps

Flat dumbbell press - 1 warm up, 1 work - 6-8 reps

Pec deck - 1 warm up, 1 work - 6-8 reps

Barbell curls - 2 warm up, 1 work - 6-8 reps

Dumbbell curls - 2 warm up, 1 work - 6-8 reps

Hammer curls - 1 warm up, 1 work - 8 reps

Dumbbell forearm curls - 2 warm up, 1 work - 8 reps

Behind the back barbell forearm curls - 2 warm up, 1 work - 8 reps

Flat bench crunches - 2 sets, 25 reps

Decline oblique twists - 2 sets, 15 reps

Plank - 3 sets, to failure

Seems like a low number of work sets to me... And I didn't get much of a pump, except from the biceps part. So not sure if i'm doing it right.

Although I'm knackered this morning and going to the gym in an hour.

Good thing about it is - today is cheat meal day! Or cheat bottle of whiskey day - haven't made my mind up yet which to do


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone know how I can get a neck like Euan Murray?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I think thats just genetic mate. Although theres a lot of excercises you can do for neck muscles. Good to see your getting back to the wieghts.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

You think Chris? Damn if there was anything I could do to get a neck like that... I've become obsessed with the man's neck!

Yeah - getting back into it slowly. Diet was up the left this week and I drank 4 nights, but had a full week of training and this week will be different.

This morning's motivation:

[video=youtube;I1Ag_66xK2U]






After failing to get back into squats last year - I put my back out on pretty light dumbbell squats ffs - I'm thinking of trying deadlifts for the first time in years. Although I'm in two minds about it. If I can put my back out with light with squats, maybe deadlifts aren't for me either. Having said that I was overtraining at the time and the dumbbell squats were probably just the exercise which put me over.

Off to the gym now for some HIIT cardio on the bike.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

30 mins HIIT cardio of the cross trainer done. That'll teach me for drinking the night before training.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

**** I am full on whiskey again. Am I the only one on these boards with a drinking problem?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you drink every day?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BigAndy said:


> **** I am full on whiskey again. Am I the only one on these boards with a drinking problem?


Quite a few of us suffer from some sort of problems


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

For the past 7 months pretty much.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Do you drink every day?


Wish I could!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> For the past 7 months pretty much.


I went through a period of about 4-5 years of drinking every night. It was a habit I never thought I'd be able to break because as soon as it hit the magic hour of 7pm, all I could think about was opening a bottle of wine and drinking the lot.

Somehow though, I managed to break the cycle and probably only drink on average once or twice a month. It's really, really hard for the first few weeks, but the cravings do start to fade. Hang in there :hug:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Wish I could!!


Hmm, don't think that was the most sensitive thing I could have said, sorry


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo hope you can sort it out mate, it's not worth it and won't be doing your progress any good at all.

I have the odd beer these days but it's all about family now so nothing heavy. Last major hangover was Ibiza summer 08 now I think about it...

Hang in there bud and next time you feel the urge try to take your mind off it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I must admit, I like a few bottles of magners as a weekend treat... Really need to cut them out though, as Dorsey says its definately slowing the progress!

Its habit more than anything though, if I went to the gym on a saturday night instead it wouldnt even bother me and id get home and drink water.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers for the support guys. Well I finished my whiskey and I'm not buying anymore. So thats a start. Its not helping my progress and I can't bloody afford it either! I've also vowed to work out Friday night, so that should stop me drinking then - like you say BJ1938.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Had 2 glasses of wine on Monday but nothing last night.

Did chest and biceps last night + 15 mins HIIT on the bike. My weights are going up each week on this plan. Probably thats from me taking it slowly due to my shoulder.

My shoulder was sore after training last night. I rubbed it then iced it straight after and it seems fine this morning.

Today's inspiration - these box jumps look cool:

[video=youtube;QB4P6wlU3GY]


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

**** bought more drink... I guess tonight's my cheat night.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Back on here again. Haven't been in a while. Training's been ok. Think I've worked how to train around my shoulder injury - but it means doing very little chest work. Plus am still searching for how to train my shoulders. And I still get shoulder pain if I rotate my arm behind my back.

Down to 14 st 4 now and dropping. Got my diet sorted - high protein, low carb. And getting to the gym regularly. I've switched to going straight after work, which means I'm less likely to miss it with my schedule.

Going on holiday in middle of August - and I know this is a bit Men's Health... - but trying to loose as much fat before then. Then planning to do that clean bulk for a bit, then might do some gear for the first time.

Will post up a pic soon.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back mate hope everything is ok


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Welcome back mate hope everything is ok


Yeah it is thanks mate.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to see you back Andy


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

lozza said:


> Good to see you back Andy


Thanks mate. Itching to get to the gym tonight - but its supposed to be a rest day.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

So trained shoulders at the weekend. Just doing military press and dumbbell plate raises at this stage. The plate raises are fine. Military press is on and off though pain wise. Well I wouldn't say there is much pain there - more discomfort. Some weeks are good and some are not so good. I'm not doing these heavy either - just 2x14 or 16 kg at this stage.

This time round though my upper back was still triggered from Friday night's back session and I think that is helping me, getting my back to do more work. Going to try a bunch of upper back/rear trap warm up and triggering exercises before doing shoulders from now on to see if that sorts my problem.

Not gyming today - day off. Really need to watch my diet this week as I er, ate half a cake yesterday. The good news is my drinking's down. Only had a few beers and glasses or wine, instead of the usual drink till I fall over approach.

At last weigh in I was 14st 3lbs. Going down about 1-2lbs a week now.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Progress?

Second one is now and first one is 6 months ago

View attachment 4036
View attachment 4035


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking bigger mate traps and chest have developed


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Your looking leaner as well well done


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bis and tris coming on well too bud much better


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Loz.

Weight has stuck at 14st 4 these past two weeks... Too much cheating at the weekend. Going to have to get on top of that.

Also my right shoulder is now giving me a bit of bother. Its just uncomfortable at times. Like when doing chins. I wonder is it due to over compensating for the other one?


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Down 2lbs this week. Got my diet sorted. Eating a lot of fish with salad. Really into my training too. Finding going to the gym much earlier a real boon. Before I would go after dinner when I was tired and sluggish. But I'm finding if I go straight after work I have a lot more energy. Plus I'm less likely to skip it. Yeah the gym is busier then, but its not unusably busy.

I'm fitting into a pair of jeans for the first time in at least a year. Sorry - that is such a girl thing to say LOL.

The only downside at the moment is general body soreness. It's not muscular. My muscles are tight - particularly my neck and today I have a pain in my wrist. Just wondering how long I can go with this 2 warm up, 1 all out work set approach before it taxes my body too much. And if I took a rest week what would it look like?


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Took a week off this week and feeling a lot less tired now. Might hit the gym tonight for some cardio though as I've gained about 2lbs. My strict diet sort of went to pot. Been icing the shoulder once a day but its still feeling the same. I guess I'll know if its improved next time I go shoulder training.

Doing a week off is tougher than I thought. I got very restless and bored in the evenings. I just wanted the week over so I could go training again.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Down to 14 stone 2 at my last weigh in (last Thursday). Due to go on holiday on Wed so I'll weigh in again and hopefully have met my 14 stone target.

This is my progress so far this year.

View attachment 4311


----------

